# Please Help: Losing internet connection Netgear DGN2200



## Stryda (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi guys,

I have a Netgear DGN2200 router/modem and have been having this problem for a while now. Every so often the internet will cut out for roughly 30-60 seconds. There doesn't seem to be any pattern to the connection losses and they can happen at any time in the day (overall it seems to occur every hour and a half, although it can vary). 

When the internet connection is lost, the little "!" triangle appears at the bottom right. I still have wireless access to the router itself. It also occurs on both my wired computer and the wireless computer. On the Netgear itself, the internet light will either flash rapidly green, or sometimes turn red for a short while. The Netgear is plugged via a splitter into the telephone socket. 

Funny thing is, the old neatgear we had did the exact same thing before it finally died and no longer worked at all. Hence why we replaced it with this one. I also rang AOL about the problem, who said that there may be a problem with the line and that we should ring BT about it. We had the line checked and apparently the line was fine and was not the cause of the problem. 

Things I have tried include changing the router channel and I have tried changing the splitter in case that was faulty. Do you think it could be a DSL problem on AOL's end? It's possible that the drops coincided with a free upgrade they gave us for faster internet, although time-wise I'm not entirely sure.

Any ideas/help would be much appreciated. I'm not the best with computers! 

I'm running windows 7 on both PCs. Many thanks,

Mark


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> On the Netgear itself, the internet light will either flash rapidly green, or sometimes turn red for a short while. The Netgear is plugged via a splitter into the telephone socket.


the light flashing is data transfering and so should normally happen
does the light go out at all
if the internet light turns red - see page 132


> If the Internet LED is red, the device was unable to connect to the Internet. Verify the
> following:
> • Check that your login credentials are correct, or that the information you entered on the
> Basic Settings screen is correct.
> ...


DSL Light - does that change state at all 

see page 11 of the user manual here
http://www.downloads.netgear.com/files/DGN2200_UM_3Feb11.pdf

seems like a router/cable/line/isp issue


> Funny thing is, the old neatgear we had did the exact same thing before it finally died and no longer worked at all.


 sounds like the problem has existed a while - so i would gofor line and isp


----------



## Stryda (Jul 9, 2012)

Many thanks for your quick and informative reply. I'll have a look through the user manual and see if any of those steps will help. 

The DSL light rarely changes, although it sometimes flashes a little bit. It never turns red. I'll give AOL a call tomorrow and see if something can be worked out.

Again, many thanks!!


----------



## Stryda (Jul 9, 2012)

Hello again,

Just an update in case people are having the same problem. I spoke to an AOL technician who stated that our router is not compatible since they are LLU-based and our current router does not support that. They will be sending us a new router and I will update this post to let you know if it resolves the problem!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

excellent thanks for keeping us upto date - will certainly help others if it turns out to resolve the issue


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Stryda said:


> Hello again,
> 
> Just an update in case people are having the same problem. I spoke to an AOL technician who stated that our router is not compatible since they are LLU-based and our current router does not support that. They will be sending us a new router and I will update this post to let you know if it resolves the problem!


What a load of b#####ks !

There are quite a number of customers using the 2200 on TalkTalk's LLU and they swear by them but also say they can run hot, so it's best to site them so they have some ventilation

Log into your router and check the Downstream SNRM and if it's dropping too low, then with DGT unofficial firmware (also used by many Netgear users, but can't find a link for the download), you can tweak the SNR (in this case perhaps upwards) to see if that stabilises your connection.

They normally tweak it downwards to increase their speed because they can sometimes sync with low speeds and have reported setting it as low as 1dB, but you wouldn't get away with that sort of margin on a moderate to long line, because the signal will already have been degraded because of the length of cable between the exchange and the router (Downstream Atten / 13.81) = *kms

No doubt there will be members on the forum who will have experience of using the DGT f/w who will be able to advise you better, but you could do a DGT firmware search on www.talktalkmembers.com/ as a guest for more info.

What is your Downstream Attenuation as a change of ADSL Mode can help with longer lines.

When you were trialling the channels, was it suck it and see or did you use something like Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector | Xirrus or inSSIDer inSSIDer – Discover The Wi-Fi Around You | MetaGeek to see if you were bumping into anyone else ?

Would you say this problem has coincided with the extremely wet weather we've been having or did you have it before and were there similar circumstances when you had problems with your previous Netgear (I can't remember when we did last have some decent weather) as that can have have a detrimental effect on broadband and as it's an intermittent problem (worst kind) then that could have been why BT's line test showed clear, but it could still be down to local interference.

Do you have a NTE5 master socket ?

With one of those, you can plug the router with a filter into the test socket that is behind the faceplate and in doing so, will connect you directly to the pole and isolate your internals to see if that makes any difference.

It will also be worth checking to see if the cable is catching on anything from the pole to where it connects to your home.

With a NTE5 master socket you also have the option of fitting an ADSL faceplate which will give you better screening as well as fitting a High Speed ADSL cable (socket to router).

One other thing to check is to see if there are only wires connected to terminals 2 & 5 behind the face plate (if that is BT's termination point and the socket doesn't extend from a junction box) because if the old bell wire (orange) is connnected to terminal 3, then that can act as an antenna and pick up local interference and is normally disconnected these days, but if it's an older installation, it may still be connected.

The only time that it is left connected (as far as I know) is when it forms part of the circuit when a RF filter is fitted before the master socket.

If the connection doesn't improve with their "LLU compatible" router or above checks, then you should report an intermittent fault.


----------



## ammanamu (Jun 21, 2012)

Main question is your netgear device refurbished? If yes, than a firmware update may resolve it and if not than refurbish netgear devices act up as I encountered several issues with it.


----------

